# Nice Studebaker car hauler for sale on E-Bay



## MrLiberty

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/dEkAAOSwd0BVvkPP/$_57.JPG


----------



## MrLiberty

Only seven hours left on this one......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Studebaker-...tr=true&hash=item3aaf30c9a2&item=252047313314






I love old Studebakers.


----------



## Melensdad

If that car hauler had 4 doors and a bit more frame to it I would be very tempted!


----------



## JimVT

this is my transtar


----------

